# Terrigal Offshore



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday all, 
I was talking with crowdy yesterday and we are planning to go inshore at terrigal but neither of us have fished the area before. 
We are looking to go close to the beach headland for the first few trips get to know the area. I know there's a FAD out wide but way to far for a yak.

Has anyone fished the area and knows some easy paddle reefs etc,

Was planning on fishing the back of the point break you can see the channel easy below and working the back of the breakers for salmon, flatties and jews

Overview of the area









It looks to be a line of rocks / reef coming out from the head land but i'm not sure if it just weed and i'm looking at it wrong









Cheers Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Dave, don't know the area. Just have to get out there and have a poke around.

And there's no such thing as a FAD too far!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry Dave, but according to google earth the FAD is 19kms off the skillon thats way too far for this little black duck :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Why don't you launch from that beach about 3km North of your blue boundry line.

Those Google images show great reef all through that northern area from about 100m - 1.5km offfshore. Drop offs, deeper water and broken, exposed reef.

That single pinpoint bit of Terrigal reef looks like more like a bait zone.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Spooled, all the beachs in the area are well known surf beachs, south is Avoca and North is Forresters beach. Forresters attracts the big wave rides to its bommie.
So terrigal Haven you can get out at and further north there's a cove north of shelley beach(don't know the name) then blue bay as launch sites.
And i'm probably not ready for big surf launches yet, I'm scared of the sand monster :lol: but being serious it would be safer to wait untill i have more offshore and kayaking experence.

Cheers Dave


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

A bit further north there is Hargraves beach, which has plenty of close to shore reefs. You can launch from Norah Head boat ramp, which is nicely protected. Just head north from the boat ramp and you can see the reefs. (I dont know how to use google earth or I would show you) There is also a nice reef a bit further ofshore heading south east from the ramp which is very productive.


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Terrigal and Norah Heads both sound good options Dave.

Would go out with you only in flat conditions (and unknown to my wife). I have caught good bream and flattie from a stinkboat around Terrigal.

Rod


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm up for a Norah Head bash. Missus knows how stupid I am so that's no issue.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Sounds ggod guys i'm in for a norah head bash too, orgainse it over a few beverages at forster  every one interested so far will be there.

Cheers Dave


----------

